# Main Salmon rapids



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I thought I'd make a video of most of the Main Salmon rapids. All rapids are in order.

This is low water Main, I think it was around 2k cfs at Corn Creek. The whole place was on fire, so a ton of smoke everywhere. 

Hope you enjoy it.

Main Salmon - most rapids at low flow - YouTube

Alex


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool video- I didn't remember there being that many rapids on the Main. It looks like a good time at low flow.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Great video Alex. Thanks for posting it. We were on the Middle Fork at that same time, and also had a smokey/gray trip. Almost like the Pacific Northwest but without the rain. I did a fire & smoke trip back in 2007, it was interesting. Amazing how different the rapids are at low water. I see that you ran Black Creek on the right. Was the left too rocky at that level? 
KJ


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the video! Lived it vicariously, since my season is over until spring. Would you mind revealing the music you used? Loved it as well as the river images.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice video and thanks for sharing! I would like to get a trip up there next year, hoping late summer early fall. Where did you PI and TO?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Neat vid--thanks for putting it together.

We put in the same day as you--I recognized one of the guys in your group whom chatted us up briefly.

What happened to Salmon Falls in your vid? Just curious which line you took is all.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

mikesee said:


> Neat vid--thanks for putting it together.
> 
> We put in the same day as you--I recognized one of the guys in your group whom chatted us up briefly.
> 
> What happened to Salmon Falls in your vid? Just curious which line you took is all.


Salmon Falls is gone. It was buried two years ago when Black Creek rapid just downstream was created by a blowout. You can just barely see the big entrance rocks as you float over them now. Very sad  Salmon Falls was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Oops....my bad. I guess at really low water, Salmon Falls could be back in play. Is this the case? If it is, is it anything like it's former self? That would be great. I might have to plan a late season Main Salmon trip for next summer so I can visit my "old friend" Salmon Falls


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

We put in on Aug 27th with around 2500ish flow. Salmon falls was barely noticeable.
Also, the left run on Black creek was not advised...two large rocks exposed at that level


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's a kayaking perspective from the same trip with Alex. Just a quick video of Black Creek and Vinegar. Salmon Falls was still gone at this low level. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9k2A2fqK5g&hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bZUJ9uVGYo&hd=1


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

well done on the video. you go out into the woods to get away from internal combustion engines & Salt Lake Valley inversion and end up sucking smoke the whole time!?! sucks.


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool video......I think you are waving to our group at Ground Hog Camp (min 7:16) where we had a layover day. There were 4 rafts, a black shredder and 3 kayaks.


----------

